# Fastest block



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

Showed up at the pickup, loaded up 54 packages and then went to check out. The guy said that that load was supposed to be split. Told me to take out 27 packages. I carefully took out half the packages. 1 stop at 400 Stewart, Zappos HQ. 27 packages at one drop, less than 45 minutes, for $54.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Nice, if I ever get to split a route or cant fit everything I always look for apartments and give those back.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Did you sacrifice a goat last night? That is just amazing.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

The guy who ended up with the other half, who was getting ready to head home with full block pay for doing no work, was probably not as thrilled.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

She only had 27 packages as well, but only 8 of them were going to Zappos. They were all clustered downtown. I bet it took her less than 3 hours. I think she had a couple drops at Downtown Grand Casino and 2 at the Plaza Hotel and then just a few other random addresses. I probably could have done the whole load in less than 3 hours.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Just messin' with ya.


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

tone17 said:


> She only had 27 packages as well, but only 8 of them were going to Zappos. They were all clustered downtown. I bet it took her less than 3 hours. I think she had a couple drops at Downtown Grand Casino and 2 at the Plaza Hotel and then just a few other random addresses. I probably could have done the whole load in less than 3 hours.


Why wouldn't you just take the eight with you?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

I had a two hr block that I completed in 30 seconds!
Showed up and there were too many drivers, so I sat waiting for 1 hr deliveries. With 30 min to go, a WH employee ordered something, brought it to me and I scanned it and handed it back. I never stood up from my seat. 
Apparently they get dinged if we don't deliver an order.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

tone17 said:


> Showed up at the pickup, loaded up 54 packages and then went to check out. The guy said that that load was supposed to be split. Told me to take out 27 packages. I carefully took out half the packages. 1 stop at 400 Stewart, Zappos HQ. 27 packages at one drop, less than 45 minutes, for $54.


Dang, that's better than my time I got Zappo's plus two more (single package) stops. I want to say it was the full route, but maybe it wasn't given there was no paper...I suppose it might have been split as well (because of space issues?)


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

Flexxx said:


> Why wouldn't you just take the eight with you?


That would make sense but I just do what I am told. He told me to take out 27 packages, so I took out 27 packages.


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

I showed up for a 4pm-8pm block one time, there was only one rack so they made me split it with the other guy there. I got 10pkgs, one stop had 3, two stops had 2 each, and 3 individual stops. So for a total of 6 stops in about 30mins, I spent more time driving to the delivery spot (about 20mins) than actually delivering I was a happy camper


----------



## Sid044 (Nov 10, 2016)

tone17 said:


> Showed up at the pickup, loaded up 54 packages and then went to check out. The guy said that that load was supposed to be split. Told me to take out 27 packages. I carefully took out half the packages. 1 stop at 400 Stewart, Zappos HQ. 27 packages at one drop, less than 45 minutes, for $54.


Las Vegas. Boom


----------



## Nubiwon (Aug 27, 2016)

Show up at 5pm for 3 hour block. Spent 3 mins at check point, then turned around and go home. They ordered one too many driver. Get paid $54.


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

2 packages (one 2 mins from wh, one to bel-air Getty ctr) 35mins. $54...
Don't ask me how DLA3 had that route.


----------



## AhmedTitef (Dec 25, 2015)

alright. today i got a block, went to warehouse for pickup, there were no packages for me, they told me to go home, went home and got paid.
0 mins= 72$ lol


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

i got 9 packages 4 hour block on christmas for 100 bucks. took me like 45 minutes to do and most of that time it was just driving to the city where the block was ( about 20 mins)

sometimes you luck out having a larger cabin in your car. 4 Large boxes, and 5 medium sized ones.


----------

